Ask: How to increase my value as a software engineer? - wreath
======
nikonyrh
Have a vision on what kinds of skills you'd want to acquire, work only 9-to-5
and then you'll (more likely) have time energy for hobbies and self-
development. Look for job ads which you aren't qualified to apply yet and
check that what are you lacking.

I'm coming from an European perspective, if I have to work 1 hour extra on
Tuesday then I'll leave one hour earlier on Wednesday. Or at least balance it
out in the long term.

------
yawgmoth
You could augment your engineering experience with subject matter expertise.
Finance, Supply Chain, Manufacturing, something like that!

Practically, for me, this means a MicroMasters on edX. For some, it'll be a
Nanodegree on Udemy. For others still, it's a professional certificate or
three. Whichever route you find makes most sense to you.

------
Cypher
Be more productive, work over time, be first in and last out. Be helpful and
happy when you get extra work.

